# What Happens After The Dollar Collapses and The Choas Gets Old?



## That Prepper Guy

We're always told that the economy is going to fall.

Oh no! The economy is going down in flames. In fact, I couldn't count how many times I have heard about the world economy collapsing. However, what happens afterwards. We're never told that at all.

Well, I am currently doing my research on what the economy will look like after the dollar collapse (and I still am). One question I am concerned with would you want your own questions about the economy (supported with facts, evidence, and reason) answered. If so, how much is worth to you?


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter

I'm not too sure what it'll look like up close, but I bet those fires will sure look pretty from the mountains! lol I can only hope to have a chance to see the carnage from the safety of the mountains rather than be down in the city waiting for someone to try and kill me for a little food or my ride. I know a few places in the Angeles National Forrest where I can set up an easily defensable camp and live fairly comfortably with my family for as long as I need to. If things look to be FUBAR for a REALY long time, I'll probably head for the Tennessee Smokies, find a meadow near a stream and maybe build that log cabin I've always dreamed of. I'd love to live in a place that looks like a Bob Ross painting!


----------



## Old Man

The plan is onces the dollar collapse we will be forces along with other countries on a new world currency. The powers to be have been planning this for years. That will also be when the constution is finely done away with, and a new world order. To me this is not that far off.


----------



## Piratesailor

mm.. dollar collapse. Been there, done that; you're living it now. Have you seen the value of the dollar over the past 30 years? It already is depressed.

What you should be focusing on is run away inflation. Yes, some call it "dollar collapse" but it's not. It's inflation and it's what will happen in the future. As to the results, if you were an adult in the 70's and early 80's then you know a little bit about inflation and it's wonderful effects. Magnify that by 10.

I don't really care about the answers. Ask 10 economists and get 10 different answers all supported by fact.

Can you reword your question? What are you truly asking?

Oh and the word is Chaos.


----------



## Ripon

Look at a variety of cases,

1) Argentina 1999-2001. I believe in this case the middle class got wiped out pretty hard. The rich stayed rich, the government expanded its power, and the poor work their back sides off to eat and have shelter. One could argue their quality of life was much lower than our own so they weathered it better than we might.

2) England 1970ish I don't know the year the "Pound" was displaced at the world's reserve currency. I'm sure our friends in England thought the world might end, but it didn't. 

3) Germany 1935-40 I will never forget the introduction to a book on economic collapse that described the "butcher" who worked near Berlin. He owned his own shop, and worked it hard for 20 years. When he was married and had a baby during the 2nd year they agreed to save a few pennies (our term) each day for their son's college so he could go further. They saved dilligently every day for 18 years for the boy. On his 18th birthday they withdrew the savings and took him out to diner with it the night before his enlistment in the military. That's all 18 years of savings was worth. Only relevance is - Germany today - 75-80 years later. Do you think China or Russia are going to help rebuild America like America rebuilt Germany and Japan? Doubtful.


----------



## Seneca

An economic collapse is one of several possibilities. It's not the SHTF possibility that I watch the closest. Yet it is a possibility, A collapse of the dollar would simply mean it's replaced as the standard of global exchange and becomes a local currency. Which may not be all that bad...depends. 

On the other hand mother nature is always tinkering with our demise and one of these times she's going to throw a bug at us we can't cure or contain and we'll be hit with a pandemic. Which will likely cause an economic collapse...I have difficulty seeing economic collapse as being a precursor rather I see it as an after effect or secondary effect. Something else happens and along with that something else the economy collapses.


----------



## Ripon

There hasn't been a real pandemic of sorts for nearly a 100 years has there? I think this is why the government funded the Center for Disease Control, and the World Health Organization to help mankind in this realm. Who knows if there is an outbreak if they can warn enough people fast enough or not. With economic collapse I doubt it will be fast - it could - say with a terrorist event or something but in most cases an economic collapse would take weeks, months even a year to play out before we'd be talking "post" collapse and they'd call that a "recovery" I'm sure. With a pandemic and a serious loss of population - that would be something our markets have not struggled through and I think it would be severe in a big way. What do you do if the world suddenly needs 1/3rd of the resources it needed a year ago - oh my.



Seneca said:


> An economic collapse is one of several possibilities. It's not the SHTF possibility that I watch the closest. Yet it is a possibility, A collapse of the dollar would simply mean it's replaced as the standard of global exchange and becomes a local currency. Which may not be all that bad...depends.
> 
> On the other hand mother nature is always tinkering with our demise and one of these times she's going to throw a bug at us we can't cure or contain and we'll be hit with a pandemic. Which will likely cause an economic collapse...I have difficulty seeing economic collapse as being a precursor rather I see it as an after effect or secondary effect. Something else happens and along with that something else the economy collapses.


----------



## Seneca

Ripon what I getting at is that I don't necessarily view an economic collapse as a stand alone event...my use of pandemic was simply a handy example, it could be anything or a combination of things. Some of which could actually present a greater danger to ones health and safety than the economy collapsing.

An economic collapse may be akin to getting a sunburn while waiting to be rescued from the roof of a burning building...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

In my opinion the worst case scenario is the continueing weakening of the dollar coupled with hyper inflation. We have been through a long period of "Quantative Easing" which basically amounts to the Fed printing money and using it to buy back our debt. The math on this is simple in that if you continously print dollars the value of each dollar will diminish.

When the value of the dollar reaches a certain point, the cost of items we need for every day existance will start to climb. Imagine $10 or $20 for a loaf of bread or $30 for a gallon of gasoline. Eventually the cost of running the government exceeds what we can borrow and the entitlement programs run out. This is when the "Austerity" strategies kick in. Couple that with widespread unemployment due to companies having to close their doors and we have a problem.

Think back to the riots in southern Europe when government spending was slashed amidst mass unemployment and rising costs of living. Yes bailouts helped ease the tensions, but what if there is no one left to bail us out. More importantly, who could realistically bail out a nation of over 300 mil people? 

We are a society of consumers with a majority who live paycheck to paycheck or govt program check to govt program check. We have migrated to mass population centers with a populus who are dependant on services and a supply chain to sustain ourselves. We are not the hearty souls of our grandparents and great grandparents who weathered the Depression.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Rigged for Quiet said:


> ......We have migrated to mass population centers with a populus who are dependant on services and a supply chain to sustain ourselves....


Yeah, the dreaded *'Empty Shelves scenario*' ranks up there among all the other major SHTF apocalypses because a grumbling belly is something that will send the masses ballistic-


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Not just the empty shelf and a grumbling belly, but an empty belly and food on the shelf with no/not enough money to get it. I consider this to be "Last Call" if you so happen to (still) be in a high risk environment.


----------



## Jim

Interesting thread....I'm sure this book has been mentioned somewhere on this forum but I thought I would share it again. My household can only sustain so much debt until I go bankrupt...I dont get to print more money. The government can only sustain so much debt until it circles the drain, the difference is that they can print more to stay afloat a little longer. I'm not sure when the financial life preserver finally disintegrates but when it does you better have you big girl panties on.

Anyways....check out this book for some interesting observations Patriots: Surviving the Coming Collapse


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

Anarchy or chaos will always be replaced by some form of a governing body. Lets just hope we are all able to band together using historical lessons to form a good governing system !


----------



## Piratesailor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> In my opinion the worst case scenario is the continueing weakening of the dollar coupled with hyper inflation. We have been through a long period of "Quantative Easing" which basically amounts to the Fed printing money and using it to buy back our debt. The math on this is simple in that if you continously print dollars the value of each dollar will diminish.
> 
> When the value of the dollar reaches a certain point, the cost of items we need for every day existance will start to climb. Imagine $10 or $20 for a loaf of bread or $30 for a gallon of gasoline. Eventually the cost of running the government exceeds what we can borrow and the entitlement programs run out. This is when the "Austerity" strategies kick in. Couple that with widespread unemployment due to companies having to close their doors and we have a problem.
> 
> Think back to the riots in southern Europe when government spending was slashed amidst mass unemployment and rising costs of living. Yes bailouts helped ease the tensions, but what if there is no one left to bail us out. More importantly, who could realistically bail out a nation of over 300 mil people?
> 
> We are a society of consumers with a majority who live paycheck to paycheck or govt program check to govt program check. We have migrated to mass population centers with a populus who are dependant on services and a supply chain to sustain ourselves. We are not the hearty souls of our grandparents and great grandparents who weathered the Depression.


You hit the nail on the head.

Bt, seneca, having the dollar as a "local" currency will exacerbate this.


----------



## Seneca

Rigged for quiet,
True there are a number of people who do live from pay check to pay check and there are those who thank a government program for feeding them. That number rises and falls, but those people have always been there. 

I simply don't see an economic collapse as a stand alone event. Rather I see an economic collapse as something usually happens along with or because of another event. To see an economy simply collapses on it's own accord would be something, more than likely there will be external factors, and it's those external factors or precursors that may be worse than the actual collapse. 

As preppers surviving (just) an economic collapse should be fairly straight forward. The shelves at the market maybe bare yet the ones in your pantry shouldn't be.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Seneca said:


> An economic collapse may be akin to getting a sunburn while waiting to be rescued from the roof of a burning building...


I always say it will take more than one thing to knock us down, and I love that analogy!


----------



## Seneca

Piratesailor
Yes there maybe some exacerbating going on as well as gnashing of teeth and wailing. Yet it is possible there may also be a silver lining to it as well. Like we may actually get a stable economic system out of the wreckage. 

This hodgepodge patched together economy we have now certainly isn't fair to the average American and is brutal to the working poor they truly are trapped. We may not come out of an economic crash being the consumer society that we are now. Yet one door closes and another opens. If it does crash, and it probably will... hopefully we will be a lot wiser on the backside.


----------



## exmilitary

Only time will tell.

I think the problem with world society this day is we live and depend on credit. Banks and credit card companys lend money to people and charge ridiculous amount of intrest to the point where people cannot afford to live. The card companies keep increasing limits to the point where people cannot not afford to pay the bills. 
Whoes fault is it? I say part our fault for allowing banks and card companies to increase limits. More important it's the governments fault for not putting a cap on limits.

Don't think the governments don't play a part in this, *Think again!
* 
The world runs on credit.

My advise for everyone here is if you can get yourself out of debt and take back your hard earned money. :wink:


----------



## roy

I don't have any debt.


----------



## exmilitary

roy said:


> I don't have any debt.


Very nice, same here.:wink:


----------



## Montana Rancher

Dollar collapse:

1. Massive riots especially in population centers, men killing men

2. Food prices skyrocket , a days wages will purchase a days food

3. Wars, famine, plagues, lawlessness

4. TPTB allow all of this as they believe in depopulation and don't mind a few billion people dying.

5. A savior rises with a solution to heal the world and reconstitute a monetary system and order.

6. What's left of the world flocks to him.

I read a book that talked about this, written 2 thousand or so years ago.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Seneca said:


> Rigged for quiet,
> True there are a number of people who do live from pay check to pay check and there are those who thank a government program for feeding them. That number rises and falls, but those people have always been there.
> 
> I simply don't see an economic collapse as a stand alone event. Rather I see an economic collapse as something usually happens along with or because of another event. To see an economy simply collapses on it's own accord would be something, more than likely there will be external factors, and it's those external factors or precursors that may be worse than the actual collapse.
> 
> As preppers surviving (just) an economic collapse should be fairly straight forward. The shelves at the market maybe bare yet the ones in your pantry shouldn't be.


I completely agree that economic collapse will not be a stand alone event. While we may be trudging along that path, it will take a catalyst to really set it off.


----------



## Seneca

Montana Rancher said:


> Dollar collapse:
> 
> 1. Massive riots especially in population centers, men killing men
> 
> 2. Food prices skyrocket , a days wages will purchase a days food
> 
> 3. Wars, famine, plagues, lawlessness
> 
> 4. TPTB allow all of this as they believe in depopulation and don't mind a few billion people dying.
> 
> 5. A savior rises with a solution to heal the world and reconstitute a monetary system and order.
> 
> 6. What's left of the world flocks to him.
> 
> I read a book that talked about this, written 2 thousand or so years ago.


I read the same book...Though I must have missed the part about the dollar collapsing causing it to happen...


----------



## PaulS

The people in control of the money will do most anything to prevent a total collapse. They don't want to accept the blame and even a global war is preferable to being blamed for an economic disaster. I think the collapse will be "avoided" (hidden) by a war instigated by those who stand to make the most from it. Like the detective says, "follow the money". Our leaders?? will go along with it because it will give them more control over the population and this time with the help of the UN they can make that control permanent. It will likely be a few years before China's Pacific Fleet is completed and it will be a couple of years before Russia has its infrastructure hardened and capable of a world war. In the mean time the USA is busy with all these little deflections and distractions to keep us worried about everything but what our government is doing.

The warning signs:
Deployment of naval and air forces overseas. 
The USA entering a war to aid Israel in a Middle-East conflict.
Posturing from Russia and China about the "bully of the world" involving itself in the Middle-East conflict.
Russia and China pulling away from the UN and leaving their embassies in the USA.
Later that day you can expect a nuclear strike from China and Russia on only primary military targets. The secondary targets will not get hit as they are needed after the invasion.
The USA will not offer a counter strike, saying that their military has been crippled.
The UN will be called in to help the USA - bringing with them monetary relief and their UN bill of rights and the UN small arms treaty.
The sheeple will welcome it with open arms.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I think the Red River will be ironically aptly named if an occupying UN force were to try and enter Texas.


----------



## Jim

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I think the Red River will be ironically aptly named if an occupying UN force were to try and enter Texas.


 Could not agree more. Well armed citizens keep a lot of stupidity in check...


----------



## PaulS

Notice that I used the term "sheeple" when I said they will welcome it with open arms. We will be at war and the emotions and stress levels will be very high. most people will not be aware of what is happening - maybe even some "preppers". If you are focused on "payback" for a nuclear attack the minor details may be unrecognizable. After it is over and people begin to think about it - that's when folks will respond. After all it would be unpatriotic to challenge you leadership during wartime. (Unless you just disagreed with the war)


----------



## Piratesailor

Seneca said:


> Piratesailor
> Yes there maybe some exacerbating going on as well as gnashing of teeth and wailing. Yet it is possible there may also be a silver lining to it as well. Like we may actually get a stable economic system out of the wreckage.
> 
> This hodgepodge patched together economy we have now certainly isn't fair to the average American and is brutal to the working poor they truly are trapped. We may not come out of an economic crash being the consumer society that we are now. Yet one door closes and another opens. If it does crash, and it probably will... hopefully we will be a lot wiser on the backside.


..

True.. but as I tell friends sometime.... "dream on" 

wiser on the back side was a good one...


----------



## Smitty901

If that is all that happens. Not as much as you think. Every one would be in the same boat they would find away to revalue everything very quickly and life may settle down.
The problem is not the dollar losing all or most of it's value already done that. We are running the press 24/7 now.
The SHTF will come when the checks stop going out to the rather large part of our country that do nothing but wait on someone else cash.
And there will be blood in the streets. We have history to show us small examples of it .


----------



## Denton

Jim said:


> Could not agree more. Well armed citizens keep a lot of stupidity in check...


Hooah. Nothing like a .45 to make people act civilized.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Hooah. Nothing like a .45 to make people act civilized.


 Up until they feel there is no more to lose then a .45 is no longer a stop sign but an exit door.


----------



## Denton

Seneca said:


> I read the same book...Though I must have missed the part about the dollar collapsing causing it to happen...


Very simple, though I see your point. Let me try and explain why I feel the same way.

The U.S. is the nation that has been raised to be the leader of the West. The USD was made into the world's reserve currency and the U.S. military has been used to shape the global order. Never in the world's history has there been a time when one nation held so much power and sway over the world. That power is slipping and that currency is being shaped for one huge collapse. You can imagine the global disorder that will ensue when all the scrambling on the part of the Federal Reserve fails to stop the unstoppable.

Now, let's look at the world from the viewpoint of Christianity.

The Gospel has gone around the entire world. There is no new place for it to go, no new country to be the keeper of the flame.
The world is going more and more evil. Governments are becoming more totalitarian, people are becoming more enslaved. 
The fastest growing religion is the religion that seems to be the most anti-Christian (Islam).
The people of the West are more secular, more anti-God and more materialistic and carnal than they have been since the introduction of Christianity.

There are more reasons to think that we are mere breaths away from the introduction of the one world currency, the mark of the beast, the one world government and the guillotines than there are to believe we have another generation and another chance at another currency.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Up until they feel there is no more to lose then a .45 is no longer a stop sign but an exit door.


I hear ya, Top.


----------



## exmilitary

Denton said:


> Very simple, though I see your point. Let me try and explain why I feel the same way.
> 
> The U.S. is the nation that has been raised to be the leader of the West. The USD was made into the world's reserve currency and the U.S. military has been used to shape the global order. Never in the world's history has there been a time when one nation held so much power and sway over the world. That power is slipping and that currency is being shaped for one huge collapse. You can imagine the global disorder that will ensue when all the scrambling on the part of the Federal Reserve fails to stop the unstoppable.
> 
> Now, let's look at the world from the viewpoint of Christianity.
> 
> The Gospel has gone around the entire world. There is no new place for it to go, no new country to be the keeper of the flame.
> The world is going more and more evil. Governments are becoming more totalitarian, people are becoming more enslaved.
> The fastest growing religion is the religion that seems to be the most anti-Christian (Islam).
> The people of the West are more secular, more anti-God and more materialistic and carnal than they have been since the introduction of Christianity.
> 
> There are more reasons to think that we are mere breaths away from the introduction of the one world currency, the mark of the beast, the one world government and the guillotines than there are to believe we have another generation and another chance at another currency.


You hit it right on the nail. We are headed towards a one world government. Look at the ero dollar. This one world government might just happen in our lifetime. 
Only God knows the date time and hour to the endtimes.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Denton said:


> Very simple, though I see your point. Let me try and explain why I feel the same way.
> 
> The U.S. is the nation that has been raised to be the leader of the West. The USD was made into the world's reserve currency and the U.S. military has been used to shape the global order. Never in the world's history has there been a time when one nation held so much power and sway over the world. That power is slipping and that currency is being shaped for one huge collapse. You can imagine the global disorder that will ensue when all the scrambling on the part of the Federal Reserve fails to stop the unstoppable.
> 
> Now, let's look at the world from the viewpoint of Christianity.
> 
> The Gospel has gone around the entire world. There is no new place for it to go, no new country to be the keeper of the flame.
> The world is going more and more evil. Governments are becoming more totalitarian, people are becoming more enslaved.
> The fastest growing religion is the religion that seems to be the most anti-Christian (Islam).
> The people of the West are more secular, more anti-God and more materialistic and carnal than they have been since the introduction of Christianity.
> 
> There are more reasons to think that we are mere breaths away from the introduction of the one world currency, the mark of the beast, the one world government and the guillotines than there are to believe we have another generation and another chance at another currency.


I have been telling my kids this for some time now, I am going to point them to this thread so they can see that it is not just me that sees the signs to what is coming. Great post Denton


----------



## big al

Jim said:


> Interesting thread....I'm sure this book has been mentioned somewhere on this forum but I thought I would share it again. My household can only sustain so much debt until I go bankrupt...I dont get to print more money. The government can only sustain so much debt until it circles the drain, the difference is that they can print more to stay afloat a little longer. I'm not sure when the financial life preserver finally disintegrates but when it does you better have you big girl panties on.
> 
> Anyways....check out this book for some interesting observations Patriots: Surviving the Coming Collapse


yeah thats a good book you should also check out "Holding their own" its similar in style but basically a series of events causes the collapse of the USA


----------



## Seneca

My reading suggestion is, Collapse (How Societies Choose To Fail Or Succeed) by Jarred Diamond.


----------



## Seneca

Nothing happens in a vacuum, and an economic collapse is not an exception to that rule. 

Historically, economic collapses can often be traced back to a larger problem, in which case the economic collapse is a compounder that occurs in conjunction with or as a result of some other issue or problem.

I also feel that the causal factors of an economic collapse can be adequately described without getting all biblical (metaphysical) about it. They happen in real time to real people for real reasons. 

I can understand and relate to the problem in people terms, when it's crosses over into the metaphysical and the topic become an ideological abstraction, you loose me because the subject matter is no longer topical or factual.


----------



## PalmettoTree

The first distinction that must be made is: Are we talking about an economic collapse or the dollar collapse?

If the dollar collapses there will be a move to a different currency. It will not be PMs. It is more likely that the dollar will stop being the world currency. China and Australia have already agreed to fix the relationship of their currencies regardless of how each moves in relation to the dollar.

To a degree our economy has already collapsed. We are in a downward trend. Economic growth has stalled and no one is attempting to expand their businesses. A degree of expansion is always necessary to replace obsolescence. Current government polices are making this too expensive so there is none except by the government. Government expansion is a drag on the economy because the more it expands the more expansion required by private industry for the economy to just stand still. Current government expansion has exceeded private business' ability to expand at a stand still rate.


----------



## craziest

Russia and China won't be stepping in to fill any such void. Though that void may exist, it will be filled by an American Government. There's a power struggle going on inside this country right now...a coup d'etat or so to speak. The war is happening inside this country and it's being fought between the super wealthy. The serfs like all of us are just pawns in the chess game.

If the economy does crash it will be because one of those opposing factions inside this country wanted it to happen.

A reset is not uncommon in industrialized nations. History tells us that.

Prepping is smart though because a reset will most definitely cause hunger, death and mayhem. History tells us that also.


----------

